# pumice stone for toilet cleaning?



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

anyone ever used one? they say it is safe for porcelain..... I am curious if they work


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes, they work. Just make sure the toilet is wet and you soak the pumice before using.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I have one. They work quite well as long as everything is wet. Just dip the stone in the bowl and scrub.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you, thank you.....do you think it will work on the seat too ?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

It will scratch the seat.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Seats are not made of porcelain. Even scouring powder which is much softer than pumice will scratch the seat. My latest wood seat is already losing paint, even though I use only water and paper towels on it.

Why is it they don't make nice resin seats with stainless steel hardware? Only the cheap wood seats have stainless hardware. The pretty resin seats have hardware that rusts out in a couple years.

Sorry for the thread drift. I'm shopping for yet another seat.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

If you have to scrub your toilet with a pumice stone, perhaps you should change your diet.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

muleskinner2 said:


> If you have to scrub your toilet with a pumice stone, perhaps you should change your diet.


Or buy a water softener. Our problem was rock hard water with dissolved iron. You either use a pumice stone, harsh caustic chemicals or a chisel.


----------



## honey20miss (Feb 24, 2021)

I always clean the house before the Easter holidays and do a wet cleaning every weekend


----------

